# New black panther party



## shawn_c2000 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi everyone this is my first post does anyone know about the nbp trying to take over five southern states here is a quote and a link http://www.americasfreedomfighters....ack-lives-matter-threatens-take-over-country/

It's not just one website either do a general search


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

The radical 'news organizations' may be putting this out there as if it's a real thing. The problem being is those five states are ones LEAST likely to put up with the NBPP's form of crap.


----------



## shawn_c2000 (Jul 18, 2016)

I agree I am trying to find a more reliable source


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

:ditto:

While there may be a couple of cities in a state (Atlanta being one  ) that would lean that way, the rest of the state wouldn't let it go very far. :club:


----------



## shawn_c2000 (Jul 18, 2016)

Went to there website looked at the 10 key point they want and basically they want everything for free


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Wish a mother****** would.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I saw a video about this on youtube. It is not the NBPP but BLM and they don't want to take them over but have the country's blacks move there to form a commune in a sense. They want to be able to control the economy and the flow of goods.






#RegressiveNews: BLM Wants its Own Country Within America


----------



## shawn_c2000 (Jul 18, 2016)

But do we really think it's going to be that peaceful?


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

shawn_c2000 said:


> But do we really think it's going to be that peaceful?


Of course not - which is why picking those five states is NBPP's/BLM's way of shooting themselves in the crotch. The 'good ole' boys (and gals)' are NOT going to put up with any shenanigans from these morons.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

shawn_c2000 said:


> Went to there website looked at the 10 key point they want and basically they want everything for free


I am SHOCKED! Astounded! They want free stuff?! Who would've guessed it? I'd suggest they stay up north. No, really. If they have one coherent thought ever, this should be it: Don't go down south telling a bunch of folk they owe you what they have & your here to collect. That would be suicidal.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

tsrwivey said:


> I am SHOCKED! Astounded! They want free stuff?! Who would've guessed it? _* I'd suggest they stay up north*_. No, really. If they have one coherent thought ever, this should be it: Don't go down south telling a bunch of folk they owe you what they have & your here to collect. That would be suicidal.


Can we compromise and send them to Nebraska? We don't want them up here.


----------



## shawn_c2000 (Jul 18, 2016)

Haha well they want free stuff how about a they get shipped to a 
socialist country?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

OutInTheWoods said:


> Can we compromise and send them to Nebraska? We don't want them up here.


Nebraska, I'll remember you said that.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Fox news reported that NBP had just established a new chapter in Louisiana.


----------



## shawn_c2000 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hmm lovely....


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Tweto said:


> Nebraska, I'll remember you said that.


Put them out in the west dunes - near the CO border. They'll be so busy getting high from the weed in CO that they'll forget what they're 'suppose' to be doing.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> I am SHOCKED! Astounded! They want free stuff?! Who would've guessed it? I'd suggest they stay up north. No, really. If they have one coherent thought ever, this should be it: Don't go down south telling a bunch of folk they owe you what they have & your here to collect. That would be suicidal.


There's lots of free stuffs here and a lot of wild eyed hillbillies to show them what hollar they keep it in. :teehee:


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I was soooo lost until I realized we weren't talking about the Bureau of Land management.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Grimm said:


> I saw a video about this on youtube. It is not the NBPP but BLM and they don't want to take them over but have the country's blacks move there to form a commune in a sense. They want to be able to control the economy and the flow of goods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't they have their own cities inside of other cities already???


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

It would for damn sure redefine the term "welfare state".


----------



## icMojo (Jul 6, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberia#Early_settlement

Of course, it sort of fell apart, devolved into never ending civil war, dictatorships and slavery ... Slavery.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Balls004 said:


> It would for damn sure redefine the term "welfare state".


I am really confused. :scratch How does a state, without an employed labor force, get tax money so they can provide welfare programs? They can't tax the poor or unemployed, who will the NBP / BLM movement tax? :dunno:

Who is going to provide the business funding, Oprah or one of the other rich black celebrities? I don't think so, the rich don't like losing money on very risky ventures. I got it, they will start a GoFundMe site and all the liberals across the nations will just send in their money. sure that will work. :congrat:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I was soooo lost until I realized we weren't talking about the Bureau of Land management.


That's what crosses my mind, not only that but there are a few thug BLM cops here in S.W. Oregon that would fit right in with the other BLM.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Don't they have their own cities inside of other cities already???


Yes, but apparently that is not working out too well. Everyone else steals their free stuff, which isn't fair because it is their stuff. So they have to go steal someone else's free stuff to replace their free stuff which someone just came and took from them. Then there are the shootings. Everyone else has more free stuff so they shoot each other for the stuff.

I think they are wise to move out of those areas and take over a new area where everyone will get along and respect each other's free stuff. Maybe if they get free places to live in another part of another city, things will be better. Seems like they will be able to come up with a system to control the flow of free stuff from one person to another this way.

<Insert sarcasm face thingy here>


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

This is just another example of a group of People who think they are entitled to more than anyone else. I don't see the Southern States putting up with this for very long, and I see Gators getting very fat.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> This is just another example of a group of People who think they are entitled to more than anyone else. I don't see the Southern States putting up with this for very long, and I see Gators getting very fat.


Don't mention 'gators' in front of them. They will start whining how slave babies were used as ********** back in the day. I still haven't been able to find one proven account of this. The only mention I can find is in jokes told back then and a story that was told to an author about someone who new someone that knew someone that saw it happen once but no one knows who.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Don't mention 'gators' in front of them. They will start whining how slave babies were used as ********** back in the day. I still haven't been able to find one proven account of this. The only mention I can find is in jokes told back then and a story that was told to an author about someone who new someone that knew someone that saw it happen once but no one knows who.


The comment about the Gators was just a joke, actually I would never pollute the Swamp, or feed Gators with such filth.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> The comment about the Gators was just a joke, actually I would never pollute the Swamp, or feed Gators with such filth.


I like Alligator meat. I wouldn't want to eat any tainted by SJW though. Might kill brain cells or make you sterile.


----------



## shawn_c2000 (Jul 18, 2016)

Yummy I love untainted gator meat


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

tmttactical said:


> I am really confused. :scratch How does a state, without an employed labor force, get tax money so they can provide welfare programs? They can't tax the poor or unemployed, who will the NBP / BLM movement tax? :dunno:
> 
> Who is going to provide the business funding, Oprah or one of the other rich black celebrities? I don't think so, the rich don't like losing money on very risky ventures. I got it, they will start a GoFundMe site and all the liberals across the nations will just send in their money. sure that will work. :congrat:


Nope. Liberals are generous with *other people's* money, they're a lot more tight fisted when you start talking about the money in their wallet.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

icMojo said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberia#Early_settlement
> 
> Of course, it sort of fell apart, devolved into never ending civil war, dictatorships and slavery ... Slavery.


I have two college degrees & had never heard of this until I was reading a missionary's autobiography from 1930's Africa where it was casually mentioned.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Tweto said:


> Fox news reported that NBP had just established a new chapter in Louisiana.


Between the Cajuns, the gators, & the hogs, they won't be a problem. Those Louisiana boys will take 'me for a ride in the bayous & they'll never be seen or heard from again.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> Between the Cajuns, the gators, & the hogs, they won't be a problem. Those Louisiana boys will take 'me for a ride in the bayous & they'll never be seen or heard from again.


Yeah... the last thing they will hear is

"Don fak weed aaas"


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I found this video of how the BLM movement is making its way into Europe.






BLACK LIVES MATTER: London Dustup Debut


----------

